# NEUES Kältemittel  1234yf - bei Brand entsteht Flusssäure!!!!!



## IBFS (17 September 2011)

Sach mal sind die Weltkonzerne total durchgeknallt, das die uns solches Gift in die Autos panschen
anstatt  R744 (CO2)  zu verwenden.

DAS IST HIRNVERBRAND!

DAS IST VORSÄTZLICHER TOTSCHLAG also MORD!

Leider weiß ich ich das erst seit gestern und ich schätze 99,5% der Autofahrer weltweit haben keine Ahnung, das sie im Falle
eines Autobrand nicht löschen, sondern schnellstens das Weite suchen sollten.
Da möchte man lieber nicht mehr in irgendwelche Tiefgaragen fahren.


Also ich bin sprachlos .... .............  ....................... und das passiert mir selten.


http://www.motor-talk.de/blogs/stop-1234-yf/wer-stoppt-den-klima-irrsinn-t2987100.html

http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/klima-ersatz-1234yf-der-killer-t2344295.html?page=2

http://www.autoklima-koeln.de/AirAlarm_stoppt_1234_yf.html

http://www.wdr.de/tv/monitor/sendungen/2011/0915/iaa.php5

http://www.wdr5.de/sendungen/leonar...05/b/geheimniskraemerei-ums-kaeltemittel.html


Frank


P.S.  FLUSSSÄURE ist was ganz furchbares:

http://www.seilnacht.com/Chemie/ch_hf.htm


----------



## bike (17 September 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> DAS IST VORSÄTZLICHER TOTSCHLAG also MORD!



So lange du keinen Unfall hast und nicht Temperaturen von mehr als 650 Grad auftreten, ist doch nichts passiert. 
Also kümmere dich darum, dass dein Auto beim Unfall kalt verbrennt. 

Nein, im Ernst, das ist eine Norm, die von allen abgesegnet wurde.
KBA, Umweltministerium, dem TÜV und sonstigen "Endscheidungsträgern".

Warum regst du dich auf? Solche Regelungen und Vorgaben begegnen dir doch jeden Tag.
Allein wenn ich lese welche Vorschriften es zum Rechnerarbeitsplatz gibt und wer sich nicht daran hält *ROFL*

Am Rechner stirbt man nicht sofort, aber gesund ist es nicht. Und solange man so ungesund arbeitet kostet es der Gemeinschaft nichts und danach wird sozialverträgliches Ableben doch von allen, zumindest den Politikern, gewünscht und unterstützt.


Nimms leicht, wie heißt es: It is as it is.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2011)

So richtig kann ich das nicht verstehen, was man da so liest ist das ja echt
beängstigend. Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, brauch es nicht mal einen Brand, ein
wenig Stadtverkehr reicht aus, dann noch eine kleine lekage und schon
ist man in Lebensgefahr. Wie bekommen die für sowas eine Abnahme, wenn
sich im Maschinenbau jemand den Daumen klemmt, darf der Konstrukteur dem
Opfer eine Rente zahlen...


----------



## IBFS (17 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So richtig kann ich das nicht verstehen, was man da so liest ist das ja echt
> beängstigend. Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, brauch es nicht mal einen Brand, ein
> wenig Stadtverkehr reicht aus, dann noch eine kleine lekage und schon
> ist man in Lebensgefahr. Wie bekommen die für sowas eine Abnahme, wenn
> ...




Tausche UNEFFIZIENTE (aber ungefährliche) Glühlampe GEGEN - ach so tolle CO2 sparende Quecksilbergift-ESL


Tausche R134 (CO2 - schädlich und auch nicht gesund) GEGEN R1234yf - Giftbrühe, anstatt für 50€ Aufpreis  r744 kältemittel (reines CO2) einzusetzen.


Wenn Lobbyinteressenten - hier DuPont/Honeywell - mit genug Kohle um die Ecke kommen, wenn interessiert gesunder Menschenverstand.

Da ist das Thema R1234yf  nur die Spitze des Eisberges.

Frank


----------



## IBFS (17 September 2011)

Ein aktueller AUTOBRAND direkt zwischen zwei Tunneln im Raum Dresden:

http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2866049

Wenn dann die Mutter - siehe Beitrag - zu lange am Auto bleibt - EXITUS!

Frank


----------



## MW (17 September 2011)

Ich bin mal gespannt, wann die Informationen bei der Feuerwehr ankommen.
Dann müssen wir nicht nur auf die neuen Batterien der Hybrid Karren achten, sondern auch noch auf die Klimaanlagen. 

Sehr schöne Sache! :twisted:


----------



## bike (17 September 2011)

MW schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, wann die Informationen bei der Feuerwehr ankommen.
> Dann müssen wir nicht nur auf die neuen Batterien der Hybrid Karren achten, sondern auch noch auf die Klimaanlagen.
> 
> Sehr schöne Sache! :twisted:



Das ist doch das neue Aktiongame:
Wenn heute ein Dachstuhl brennt, dann muss zuerst ein Techniker die Solarzellen abschalten, damit es nicht so direkt funkt, wenn das Wasser kommt.

Jeden Tag eine neu Herausforderung.


bike

P.S: Außerdem wurde der Feuerwehrverband informiert, sagen die Hersteller


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2011)

Wie bei uns im Dorf, da hat eine Scheune gebrannt. Die Feuerwehr konnte
nicht sofort mit dem Löschen beginnen, weil neben der Scheune eine Trafo
station stand, da musste erst ein Techniker vom Versorger her um das Ding 
freizuhalten. Dieser ging zur Station, aus dieser kammen dann Gänse weil 
Der Bauer diese alte plastikkiste gekauft und als Stall zweckentfremdet hat. 
Auch nicht schlecht


----------



## mariob (18 September 2011)

Hallo,
also ich habe den Kram nicht gelesen, weil prinzipiell alle Kältemittel auf Ihre Art gefährlich sind, CO2 ist da in diesen Anlagendimensionen sicher ungefährlich. Aaaaaber, wenn Du Dich (der TE) mal ein wenig mit Kältettechnik auseinandersetzt und die Sache mal als Pessimist betrachtest, hättest Du dann sogar Angst vor dem Kühlschrank in Deiner Höhle.
Propan (R290) ist ab 2,8!!!! Volumenprozent explosiv, das Zeug ist heute sehr gebräuchlich. Die FCKW, die meiner Meinung nach besten Kältemittel werden verboten, auch die sind durch die Chlorverbindungen bei Feuer nicht ohne. Und CO2, die Diskussion geht ja nicht erst seit gestern, Du solltest dich mal mit der Behersschbarkeit auseinandersetzen, das ist auch nicht so einfach.
Also vor dem Schreien erstmal nachdenken. Sonst ist man nicht besser als die meisten Politiker. Globale Erwärmung. Wenn ich mir so überlege, woran ich alles sterben könnte.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## IBFS (18 September 2011)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich habe den Kram nicht gelesen,..



... das ist aber für das Verständnis elementare Voraussetzung 

Wenn es nichts anderes gäbe als das Zeug - bitte. Aber nur weil man
50€ Verteuerung pro AUTO (R1234yf gegenüber R744) einsparen will
und das Flourzeug ohnehin bei der Aluminiumerzeugung anfällt......

Wunderbar, da hat man gleich eine wunderbare Entsorgung dieser
Altlast - ab in die Autos panschen. 

Und woanders versuchen sie CO2 unter die Erde zu pressen - dann schon
lieber das CO2 in die Klimaanlage.

Es gibt Sachen lieber mariob, die sind so offensichtlich Sch...  das man 
sich schon mal darüber aufregen können muss, oder?

Frank


----------



## mariob (18 September 2011)

Nee,
lieber IBFS, das mit den Kältemitteln haben wir alle schon viel früher verpennt, was Du hier erlebst ist lediglich eine weitere Effizienzsteigerung bei der "Kapitalbildung". Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:


> Die FCKW, die meiner Meinung nach besten Kältemittel werden verboten


Auch in diesem Teil des Satzes will ich was sagen. Nämlich, heute werden Ersatzstoffe, die eigentlich mehr Verschlimmbesseungen sind, angeboten. Früher reichte Nachfüllen. Kältemittelgemische müssen komplett aus der Anlage entfernt werden, bevor komplett neu gefüllt wird. Bei tiefen Temperaturen entmischt sich das Zeug und die Anlage fährt nach längerem Stillstand nicht mehr an. Propan ist explosionsgefährlich, die Ersatzstoffe kann man nicht so stark überhitzen, das ist eigentlich bei Wärmerückgewinnung wichtig. Dadurch verlieren die Anlagen Wirkungsgrad. Schmierstoffe und Dichtungen in den Anlagen müssen ausgetauscht werden (weißt Du was eine vollhermetische Anlage ist, und was für ein Sackgang das Zeug herauszubekommen?), mit anderen Worten, die bestehende Anlage ist ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden bei Umstellung. Komplett neue Anlage, weil ein wenig Kältemittel fehlt, und bisher lief die alte Büchse besser und effizienter als die neue? Das ist Ökologie wie das Glühbirnenverbot. Im übrigen werden die teuren, seltenen Erden aus den recycelten Leuchtstoffdingern in irgendwelchen Salzminen verklappt, weil sich eine Wiederaufarbeitung nicht lohnt. Regt sich da jemand auf?
Böse Zungen behaupten (ich habe das nicht überprüft), das eben diese Ersatzstoffe aufkamen als die Industriepatente der klassischen Kältemittel ausliefen. Ich könnte da noch mehr schreiben.
Du hast erstmal recht, aufregen ist wichtig, noch wichtiger verändern, aber eben bitteschön rechtzeitig. Und das alles mit unseren Grünen mit Büchsen - Trittin an der Spitze. Und diese Ignoranz regt mich wiederum auf.

Gruß
Mario

Edit:
Und wer denkt, das mit der Lebensgefährlichkeit sei in anderen, angeblich sehr sicheren Branchen anders, dem ist das empfohlen: http://www.flugzeugforum.de/forum/s...2011-Robinson-R66-810AG-Bogota-Columbia-Crash
Und das ist nur die Spitze des Eisberges.


----------



## bike (18 September 2011)

Doch bei Flusssäure hört der Spass auf.
Die Tropft auf deinen Unterarm und tropft unten unverändert raus.
Also bevor hier verglichen oder klassifiziert wird, sollten zumindest die Grundlagen bekannt sein.
An einer Anlage haben wir mit dem Zeug zu tun, es wird Keramik für die Weiterverarbeitung behandelt, und ja, ich habe gesehen was das Zeug macht.
Schon am Auslaufschutz verzweifeln Generationen von Herstellern und Entwicklern. 

Und das soll in KFZ, das mir jeden Tag ggF begegnen drin sein?


bike


----------



## mariob (18 September 2011)

Hallo,
bike, ich weiß was Flußsäure ist - das Kernproblem ist ein anderes, für unsere Chefs sind wir Querulanten, Besserwisser, Klugscheißer und Kostenverursacher. Auf sowas hört man nicht, höchstens auf den Druck der Massen. Und wenn bei so einer Scheiße nicht gleich am Anfang genug Deppen oder Nichtdeppen abnippeln, so das sich irgendwelche Medien dafür interessieren, passiert - gar nichts.
Und da sind wir bei einen gesellschaftlichen Problem, mit Transparenz in der Politik, mit der Verpflichtung derselben dem Bürger gegenüber, und mit der Transparenz im Handeln. Da sehe ich allerdings etwas Nachholebedarf und die Partei, die meine Interessen vertritt, ist nicht in Sicht.
Piraten hätten es werden können, wenn man sich aber mal anschaut, was da allmählich nach oben gespült und wie unter anderem mit dem parteieigenen Forum umgegangen wird. Keine weitere Diskussion, was aber wiederum nicht heißt, das ich nicht wählen gehe.
Ich weiß, es ist eine Pattsituation solange sich das Denken nicht ändert.


Gruß
Mario


----------



## IBFS (18 September 2011)

mariob schrieb:


> Ich weiß, es ist eine Pattsituation solange sich das Denken nicht ändert.


Das Denken kann nicht einsetzen, weil man die Masse dermaßen mit
Banalitäten zumüllt, dass die wichtigen Themen in den Hintergrund rücken.

Das hat sich seit hunterten von Jahren nicht geändert. 
Der Unterschied ist nur, früher hätten selbst wir Interessierten nichts davon 
erfahren. Erst seit dem Internet und Google gelangt man an Meldungen
abseits der Mainstreampfade.
Das das r1234yf Thema überhaupt in den öff. Medien auftaucht ist 
da schon sehr erstaunlich.

Frank


----------



## Falcon4 (5 Oktober 2011)

MW schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, wann die Informationen bei der Feuerwehr ankommen.
> Dann müssen wir nicht nur auf die neuen Batterien der Hybrid Karren achten, sondern auch noch auf die Klimaanlagen.
> 
> Sehr schöne Sache! :twisted:



Moin das Ding ist bei dem Deutschen Feuerwehr Verband schon aktuell und hier http://www.dfv.org/371.html gibt es in der Ausgabe August 2011 die Position des Verbandes.

Naja ich weiß zur Zeit nicht wo das alles hinführen soll/wird. Vielleicht werden in Zukunft die PKW-Brände nur noch unter CSA gelöscht? Oder ist das Zeug evtl schon weg wenn wir eintreffen nach ca 5-10min?


----------



## mariob (6 Oktober 2011)

Also,
mal aus der technischen Situation heraus betrachtet, wo liegt der Vorteil außer im Ozonabbaupotential?
Bereits die Zündtemperaturen sind scheinbar in der Ausgabe des Feuerwehrverbandes um 200 Grad geschönt, wenn man mal mit Wikipedia vergleicht. Die explosiven Mischungsverhältnisse sind unwesentlich anders, es überwiegen auf den ersten Blick die Nachteile durch die Gefährdung.
Für mich stellt sich wie immer die Frage: Wem nützt es?
Ansonsten habe ich hierzu meine Position, in den USA kriegt man übrigens an jeder Tanke noch das gute R12 und keine Sau interessiert sich dafür....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Oktober 2011)

Falcon4 schrieb:


> Moin das Ding ist bei dem Deutschen Feuerwehr Verband schon aktuell und hier http://www.dfv.org/371.html gibt es in der Ausgabe August 2011 die Position des Verbandes.
> 
> Naja ich weiß zur Zeit nicht wo das alles hinführen soll/wird. Vielleicht werden in Zukunft die PKW-Brände nur noch unter CSA gelöscht? Oder ist das Zeug evtl schon weg wenn wir eintreffen nach ca 5-10min?


 

Hast du den Bericht des Feuerwehrverbandes durchgelesen ? Lauf dem Bericht ist doch alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Falcon4 (6 Oktober 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hast du den Bericht des Feuerwehrverbandes durchgelesen ? Lauf dem Bericht ist doch alles in Ordnung.


Das ergebnis des Berichts wollte ich hiermit zum ausdruck bringen, ist nicht wirklich gelungen... ist halt etwas mehr Ironie und Kätzerei mit drin und nicht gekennzeichnet "Oder ist das Zeug evtl schon weg wenn wir eintreffen nach ca 5-10min? 	"


----------

